# Any success stories with Femara & Pregnyl?



## askingtheangels (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello, just looking for any success stories using Femara and a pregnyl shot? (I've also posted this on the Low AMH board)

I'm shortly 42, I've had multiple m/c's over the last 4 years (unexplained but thought to be maternal age/egg problem as no other issues apart from low-ish amh) and I'm not a great responder to full stim IVF. I've just returned from Serum in Athens and the wonderful Peny has suggested trying femara and pregnyl to support a natural cycle and help produce and mature as many eggs as possible which feels like the right plan for us as another full stim OE IVF would be throwing good money after bad.

So I'd hugely appreciate any experiences of this type of medicated cycle that anyone would like to share, or even any insights/advice as I'm a total newbie to Femara. Thank you so much xx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

hi shoegal, unfortunately I cant give u a success story from my experience but hopefully someone else could.

I did several ovulation inductions with femara last year to help to track ovulation as it was thought i either don't ovulate on my own or don't excrete lh in urine. 
I don't think femara will help to grow more than one egg (unless more are destined by nature). But it would make your ovulation stronger. 
I'd advise to have scan so u know when to trigger.  The clinic usually triggered me when the follicle was between 18-20.
Keep in mind that femara contains lh, so it'd speed up follicle growth, and your ovulation might come earlier than would have been without it.
I take it that u r doing timed intercourse, not natural ivf? Then you are going to be busy - the advice from clinic was u BD on the day of trigger shot, the next day and the following day 

good luck.


----------



## askingtheangels (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much Altai. That's hugely helpful! Looks like I was a bit misunderstood about what Femara is for. Yes, it'll be timed intercourse. My clinic don't see any benefit in my doing a round of full IVF (which I agree with) so this is just to support and enhance, as I understand, what I can do naturally. What's one more busy month on top of the last 48 haha! 

I'd definitely have a scan, and thank you for the heads up about possible early ovulation. Where would we be with the wonderful support of FF?!

Best of luck to you too x


----------

